# Pitchers Please?



## cole (Aug 21, 2005)

:shock: Would you look at the size of those :!: I WANT SOME :x ..lol

Can anyone advise where to find some ? (scurrys off to eBay)

Cheers Cole


----------



## Ian (Aug 22, 2005)

as in, pitcher plants??? I have a few of those if thats what you mean...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 22, 2005)

What's he looking at? :? :? :? :? What's he mean? :roll: Oh my God...this is driving me insane :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

